# Universal Planning ?Scarface? Remake



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

> Whoever said ?crime doesn?t pay? has obviously never spent time in a Hollywood board room. From heist flicks to mob epics, criminals have provided fodder for studio executives dating back to the days of silent film, and that hasn?t changed one bit in the new millennium.
> 
> Case in point, a new report reveals that Universal is planning to remake Scarface, a film that?s already been made twice before ? first in 1932 and again in 1983.
> 
> ...



I think it's an interesting idea.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think it's an interesting idea.



I don't      .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I knew the first poster was going to say that.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

You made it too easy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah... yeah I know.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Jesus Christ, leave the series alone. Think of something new instead of rehashing!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2011)

this is one of my favorite movies dont want them to mess it up. at least it will be a retelling not a remake.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

One of Al's worst performances, and the most overrated gangster film of all time. Bring on the remake!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> One of Al's worst performances, and the most overrated gangster film of all time. Bring on the remake!


blasphemy


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> One of Al's worst performances, and the most overrated gangster film of all time. Bring on the remake!



I do think Scarface is just a smidge overrated, but no. Screw that. It was good enough that it doesn't deserve to be molested like this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm usually on board for remakes, but this is just stupid, blatant profiteering.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 22, 2011)

^It's not a remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Man, change the title then. I ain't tryin' to read that whole fucking article.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Not only is that a short article, but I bolded the key part of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Man that's a long-ass read. I'm trying to rack up posts here, not read stuff.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, change the title then. I ain't tryin' to read that whole fucking article.



Well, thats more to do with the reporting.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh,Pseudo you moron!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I names em' as I reads em'.


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2011)

This will be Tony, but it'll be Jose instead, making riches off meth.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2011)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope this ones better. I never did like the original Scarface .


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I hope this ones better. I never did like the original Scarface .



Which one? From the 80's or the 30's?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

> The new Scarface is planned to be the same: a crime tale set in today’s world, offering a dark look at the American Dream



Like every gangster movie since the dawn of films hasn't done this already? Watch Election and fuck this garbage. Say no to remakes/rehashed, whatever crap Hollywood is trying to throw us.

Also the original Scarface was great as long as you watched it as a long gangster comedy sketch. I can never take it seriously.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Which one? From the 80's or the 30's?


Goddam the 80's one is a remake of a 30's one ?

Well, I'm talking about the 80's one.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah and the DePalma movie is a piece of shit. The 30s film is quite good and this is a terrible idea.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2011)

Unless there's some special talents involved, this'll be mediocre standard-fare.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 22, 2011)

The crime hasn't changed that much to bring nothing new to the film, neither has the human nature, they should try and do something new instead of keep exploting their old successes.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 22, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


>



My feelings exactly


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> they should try and do something new instead of keep exploting their old successes.



Too much effort to do something new and original.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

So it's not a remake but a retelling.... 

I can get down for that. But eh.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

great so now we can get a whole new generation to completely misinterpret the message of this one

the 1930 version is an interesting film worth watching though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 23, 2011)

So it'll either about meth or heroine?

Breaking Bad and The Wire, respectively, frown in disapproval. On a related note, I feel like crime shows are in general a lot better than crime movies.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

they have time to effectively build their world and establish characters beyond "evil drug lord" and "troubled but good cop"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 23, 2011)

That, and imo the crime world is more interesting when looked at over time. Where you can see relationships go sour, new deals struck, changing markets, new competition, basically when it's treated like any other industry that evolves and changes over time.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not looking forward to this. Whats next, a remake of Heat? Carlito's Way?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That, and imo the crime world is more interesting when looked at over time. Where you can see relationships go sour, new deals struck, changing markets, new competition, basically when it's treated like any other industry that evolves and changes over time.



Well that's because it is

I also like it because they have a good look and why it runs the way it runs as well.  We get a pretty good examination and you see a lot of things that get glossed over in the news and by politicians.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Well that's because it is



Not exactly. One of my favorite things about the Wire was how Stringer eventually fell short because he treated it too much like any other business. But I definitely see what you mean.



> I also like it because they have a good look and why it runs the way it runs as well.  We get a pretty good examination and you see a lot of things that get glossed over in the news and by politicians.



Yup, pretty much.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

well what I mean is it's not a "normal" industry

but it has functions and people involved that it's kind of a weird breed of industry

man all this talk makes me really want to watch The Wire again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand why people bitch so much.

People are going to pay for it so producers will make it. Might as well enjoy it. It could be a great movie.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2011)

They are already doing this on Breaking Bad.

Gus = Scarface of Meth.


----------

